# Dialernostalgisches



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das originale Fenster gibt es auch noch dazu:


...jaja, auch hier wurden Anfang 2004 Fenster eingesetzt, die vom Verbraucherschutz her schlechter waren als das von Dir gepostete Fenster von 2003... Denn da stand ja wenigstens der Preis ÜBER dem ok - und nicht, wie später, DRUNTER!

Die Registrierung wurde denen [das bezieht sich auf die Dialer, die ich - etwas salopp - als "Nachfolger" der DW24-Dialer bezeichnen will... die "hotsex"-Dialer von CI, siehe screenshots] damals meines Wissens entzogen, weil verschiedene Nummern im Dialer integriert waren, u.a. auch eine 0190er 
War wohl damals ein Kommunikationsproblem mit den Holländern 
(Ob day den Dialer eingesetzt hat, weiß ich nicht... Der andere wilde Ösi jedoch ziemlich sicher... außer der sah auf referate entscheidend anders aus als bei Cicos "blauem Elefanten"  )

(zum Vergleich auch nochmals das von reducal gepostete gratis-zugang-Fenster aus 2003)

':evil:'


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2005)

Ich fand gerade mein Beschwerdefenster bzgl. 090090000094  (ist exakt 1 Jahr her  )
besonders gut gefallen hat mir das Fenster zum 090090001058
auch beim 090090001088 gab es ein fenster, dem man in etwa das gleiche vorwerfen könnte wie den Fenstern dieses Beitrags -
der Unterschied eben: Diesen Dialern wurde die Registrierung entzogen (und meines Wissens UNABHÄNGIG von den Fenstern oder z.T. auch "freiwillig" durch Questnet/12bill)

ERGO: Das Irreführungspotential dieser Fenster ist meines Erachtens GRÖSSER gewesen als das von "ja,weiter"-Dialern, bei denen "ja weiter" UNTERHALB des Preises stand.

UND NATÜRLICH: As far as I know wurde KEINER dieser Dialer wegen des Einwähldialogs kassiert... Das war also wohl für die RegTP nie ein Grund.

ALLERDINGS ist dabei natürlich auch zu bedenken, was (verbotene alte) Dialer sonst so machten: standard-Verbindung, keine Wegsurfsperre, geänderte Startseiten, usw. usf. - das ist hier aber nicht Thema...
mir geht es hier NUR um die skins/Fenster.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2005)

http://www.seeklyrics.com/lyrics/Harry-Belafonte/Day-O.html
wo isser denn?


> Day O   Day O
> 
> Daylight come and me wanna go
> Day me say day me say day Me say day me say day o
> Daylight come and me wanna gohome


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2005)

Was steht denn hier Neues, zu dem day sich äußern sollte?
sein letzter Beitrag:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=100337#100337


> Ich habe mich bis jetzt nicht darum gekümmert ob Dialer zurückgezogen wurden da MP immer pünklich ausbezahlt. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, dass einer meiner Dialer zurückgezogen worden ist. Diese Recherchen lasse ich lieber Dir über. Mir liegt es nicht, monatelang in Archiven oder im Google Sachen auszuforschen.


Es interessiert ihn nicht, welche Farbe sein Fell hat. Gut, das ist eine klare Aussage...
baba black sheeps! 

Übrigens muß man diesen Beitrag von day nur zwei, drei Mal lesen, um zu erkennen, wie day die Welt sieht und interpretiert:
"Ich habe mich nicht gekümmert, ob Dialer zurückgezogen wurden"..."Mir ist kein Fall bekannt"...
Wenn er sich nicht drum kümmert, was soll dann seine Aussage wert sein, dass es ihm nicht bekannt ist?
Das mag an diesem Beispiel jetzt übertrieben kleinlich wirken oder so, aber es ist die Art und Weise, wie Day kommuniziert. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Stil. Ich bin z.B. prinzipiell chaotisch - oder finde ein kaum lesbares "girlscam" in einem Dialerfenster, verwechsle dafür aber mal grau und weiß 
Kommunikationspsychologisch ist dieser Thread höchst interessant und vielleicht sollte ich einen Teil der Zeit, die ich hier verbringe, als Arbeitszeit aufschreiben - ist ja fast wie 'ne Fortbildung 

Die Bildershow betrifft day eigentlich nicht. Der weiß ja nicht mal, wer im Bikini auf Malle rumläuft - Hauptsache, aus Zoetermeer kommt Kohle


----------



## DAY.DE (7 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bildershow betrifft day eigentlich nicht. Der weiß ja nicht mal, wer im Bikini auf Malle rumläuft - Hauptsache, aus Zoetermeer kommt Kohle



Genau, die Bildershow betrifft mich nicht und mir ist es auch egal wer auf Malle im Bikini rumläuft. Ich korrigiere: Nicht aus Zoetermeer sonder aus BERLIN kommt Kohle     Diese o.a. PP habe ich nie beworben.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zoetermeer = Consul Info = Securex = hast Du wohl beworben. Wo? Das weiß ich doch nicht... Aber das hast Du hier selbst gepostet, in einem deiner ersten Beiträge. Wenn Du mir sagst, wann das war, sage ich Dir, welcher Dialer es gewesen sein könnte - wenn der noch registriert wäre, würde mich das bei der Quote von Consul Info BV wundern 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96941#96941


> Consil Info ist www.sec**ex.tv. Habe diesen Dialer auch schon vor einem Jahr verwendet, bin dann aber zu Main*ean umgestiegen da mir diese doch um einiges seriöser wirken.


aber es bleibt für Dich uninteressant, keine Frage 
(Deine Unwissenheit ist also durch Dein Desinteresse bedingt und sei nur erneut festgehalten, nicht aber kommentiert)


----------



## Counselor (7 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> (Deine Unwissenheit ist also durch Dein Desinteresse bedingt)


Wow - DAY=Geschäftsmann mit Desinteresse daran, ob sein Kassensystem den Preis richtig anzeigt.


----------



## DAY.DE (7 April 2005)

Ja sicher habe ich Consul bzw. sec*rex.tv für kurze Zeit beworben - das habe ich ja schon gesagt.  Aber was Zoetermeer ist weiß ich nicht und interessiert mich auch nicht. Wie schon gesagt, ich hatte mit Consul nie wirklich was zu tun sondern habe nur kurz P2P damit beworben. Das ist aber alles über ISAS gelaufen und die haben auch alles für mich eingerichtet. 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2005)

Wie schön, entweder ist es MP/Intexus oder jetzt ISAS , Haupptsache die Kohle stimmt , woher ist egal 
na ja alles hat ein Ende , nur die Wurst  hat zwei....

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (7 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damals waren alle Dialer von GN, MP und Sec*.tv gleich aufgebaut. Warum soll ich mich darum kümmern, ob die den Preis richtig darstellen ? Diese Firmen liefern das Zahlungssystem und nicht ich. Diese Firmen müssen sich darum kümmern daß alles rechtlich in Ordnung ist und nicht ich. Diese Firmen müssen den Preis richtig anzeigen und nicht ich.

Das wäre ja das gleiche, wenn ich mir z.B. ein neues Handy kaufe und muss dann nachforschen und in den Gesetzestexten herumschnüffeln ob die Handyfirma bzw. Provider die richtigen Freuenzen benutzt und richtig abrechnet. Das interessiert mich nicht, denn ich möchte nur das Handy benutzen und telefonieren.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Damals waren alle Dialer von GN, MP und Sec*.tv gleich aufgebaut.


 Ob Andreas diese Deine Einschätzung teilt?


----------



## DAY.DE (7 April 2005)

Damals haben die Dialerskins von der Optik her wirklich so gut wie gleich ausgesehen. Die Umsätze waren auch fast bei allen 3 gleich, und so habe ich mich entschlossen dann gleich den größten Anbieter generell zu nehmen und bin zu MP gewechselt - und bin seit diesem Zeitpunkt MP treu geblieben.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2005)

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/wissenschaft/geschichte/gegenwart/weltkrieg_1/02.html


> Österreichische Entschlossenheit und deutsche Nibelungentreue


Ups,  is ja genau umgekehrt...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Damals haben die Dialerskins von der Optik her wirklich so gut wie gleich ausgesehen. ...


Also da würde mich nun eine etwas genauere Definition von "damals" schon interessieren... [Rest selbst editiert, weil man, wie die Engländer sagen, verschüttete Milch nicht beweinen sollte - auch wenn es da bei so viel Rot der RegTP eigentlich nichts zu beweinen gibt]


----------



## Counselor (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll ich mich darum kümmern, ob die den Preis richtig darstellen ?


Weil der Anbieter von Dienstleistungen für die Auspreisung verantwortlich ist, und nicht der Hersteller des Kassensystems:
http://transpatent.com/gesetze/pangv.html#1
Wenn im Supermarkt an der Kasse ein anderer Preis berechnet wird, als er am Regal steht, dann macht der Betreiber auch nicht den Hersteller des Kassensystems verantwortlich.


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll ich mich darum kümmern, ob die den Preis richtig darstellen ? Diese Firmen liefern das Zahlungssystem und nicht ich. Diese Firmen müssen sich darum kümmern daß alles rechtlich in Ordnung ist und nicht ich. Diese Firmen müssen den Preis richtig anzeigen und nicht ich.


"_Und nicht ich_" sagen aber auch die Firmen, den widerspruchführenden Kunden und verweisen dann auf die einzelnen Projekte, z. B. auf Deine! Beispielsweise gibt MP bei Widerspruch eine Art EVN raus, aus dem eine Projektbezeichnung abzulesen ist. Der Endkunde muss sich dann selbst einen Reim darauf machen und nun zusehen, gegen wen er antritt. MP (hier nur als Beispiel) sagt, geh´ zum Projektbetreiber - der Projektbetreiber verseist auf den Zahlungssystemanbieter (wie Du zuvor). Wo ist denn nun das zweite Ende der Wurscht?
Wenn man sich dann auch noch die AGB in der grafischen Oberfläche des Dialers durchliest, dann zeigt sich (als Beispiel) MP oder Intexus bei Einwendungen verantwortlich. Wenn man die AGB dann als Grundlage für den entstandenen Vertrag ansieht, die Angaben jedoch letztlich von der Realität abweichen, dann sind die ABG, meinem Erachten nach, nicht richtig eingebunden und der Vertrag von vornherein nichtig.


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig. Nach Deiner Theorie wird dann am Dialerskin ein anderer Preis angezeigt wie er dann von der Telekom verrechnet wird. Das ist aber NICHT der Fall !

Ich kann ja nicht einmal in meinen Stats sehen WER sich eingewählt hat da die Angaben in den Stats anonymisiert sind. d.h. wenn ich eine Reklamation erhalten sollte, dann kann ich nicht einmal eindeutig sagen, ob das stimmt was er sagt da ich es in den Stats nicht sehe sondern nur MP.

DAY


----------



## Counselor (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Deiner Theorie wird dann am Dialerskin ein anderer Preis angezeigt wie er dann von der Telekom verrechnet wird. Das ist aber NICHT der Fall !


Woher nimmst du die Gewissheit? Es ist durchaus denkbar, daß seitens MP durch menschliches Mißgeschick oder maschinelles Versagen mal falsche Preise angezeigt werden.
Nach der PAngV ist es deine (bußgeldbewehrte) Obliegenheit, dem Endkunden den richtigen Preis anzuzeigen.
http://transpatent.com/gesetze/pangv.html#1
Wenn du -möglicherweise zurecht- argumentierst, du hättest keinen Einfluß auf die technische Durchführung (und die entsprechenden Fehlerquellen) dann könnte das die straf-/bußgeldrechtliche  Verantwortlichkeit ausschließen.


----------



## drboe (8 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der PAngV ist es deine (bußgeldbewehrte) Obliegenheit, dem Endkunden den richtigen Preis anzuzeigen.
> http://transpatent.com/gesetze/pangv.html#1


Ich denke, das Problem liegt darin, dass er eigentlich kein richtiger Anbieter ist. Er profitiert natürlich von den Umsätzen. Diese aber sind mit dem Ruf an eine bestimmte Mehrwertdienstenummer verknüpft, nicht mit dem Dialer. Die Nummer hat bei den Systemen nun häufig der Dialeranbieter gemietet, der ja mehr macht, als nur Dialer zu entwickeln. Der legt dann wohl auch den Preis fest, der pro Call oder Zeiteinheit fällig wird, macht das Inkasso und zahlt die vereinbarten Anteile praktisch als Provision auf den Umsatz aus. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

@drboe

Danke für die Hilfe. Du scheinst das alles etwas besser formulieren zu können als ich   Aber Du triffst meist den Nagel auf den Kopf ...   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2005)

Ein bedauenswerter von einem Monopolisten geknechteter Franchiser, der sich bedingungslos dem Preisdiktat
unterwerfen muß. Tiefstes Mitleid aller Leser des Forum ist dir gewiß..

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Wer ist hier ein Monopolist ?  MP ist der Marktführer aber hat kein Monopol auf die Dialer - das müsstest doch gerade Du wissen.

DAY


----------



## Counselor (8 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bedauenswerter von einem Monopolisten geknechteter Franchiser, der sich bedingungslos dem Preisdiktat
> unterwerfen muß. Tiefstes Mitleid aller Leser des Forum ist dir gewiß..


Ja. Ich stelle jetzt Content ins Web, schreibe ins Impressum dass ich der Anbieter bin und bestreite hinterher die Verantwortlichkeit für die Preise mit dem Argument, das Kassensystem hätte den Preis erzwungen.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> das müsstest doch gerade Du wissen.


ups,  hatte  die Ironie Tags vergessen [ironie][/ironie] (nach Belieben einsetzen).... 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle jetzt Content ins Web, schreibe ins Impressum dass ich der Anbieter bin und bestreite hinterher die Verantwortlichkeit für die Preise mit dem Argument, das Kassensystem hätte den Preis erzwungen.



Was ist denn da so schwer zu verstehen ?  Ich erstelle die Homepage mit dem Content, melde das Projekt bei MP an, wähle mir dann die verfügbaren Tarife aus und baue den Dialer in die Homepage ein. MP kümmerst sich dann zu 100% um die Be- und Auszahlung.

DAY


----------



## Counselor (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ...wähle mir dann die verfügbaren Tarife aus und baue den Dialer in die Homepage ein. MP kümmerst sich dann zu 100% um die Be- und Auszahlung.


Richtig. Du sagst MP, was sie deinem Kunden für die Nutzung berechnen sollen. Durch diese Anweisung legst du den Preis fest. Mit MP vereinbarst du, dass sie die das Kassensystem stellen und das Inkasso betreiben.


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Und wie kommst Du dann drauf das das Kassensystem mir die Preise aufgezwungen hat ?  Ich habe nie bestritten, daß man bei MP die Preise selber auswählen kann - zumindest die Preise die bei MP zur Verfügung stehen.

DAY


----------



## Counselor (8 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie kommst Du dann drauf das das Kassensystem mir die Preise aufgezwungen hat ?


Weil du oben drboes Vermutung bestätigt hast, der Dialeranbieter lege den Preis fest (obwohl MP dir wohl eine Palette an Bepreisungsmodellen anbietet, aus denen du wählen kannst).


----------



## drboe (8 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bedauenswerter von einem Monopolisten geknechteter Franchiser, der sich bedingungslos dem Preisdiktat
> unterwerfen muß.


Er ist m. E. weniger als ein Franchise Nehmer. Der ist ja immerhin selbst handlend, auch wenn er die Waren oder Leistungen des Franchise Gebers vertickt. Ich würde die Funktion eher mit den Koberern auf der "sündigen" Meile vergleichen. Das sind die, die die Leute bewegen wollen in dem Schuppen ein super günstiges Bier zu trinken und sich die tolle Liveshow anzusehen. Wer sich darauf einläßt, der wird ausgenomen wie eine Weihnachtsgans und stellt nach dem Kater fest, dass es praktisch nichts umsonst aber vieles zu sagenhaft überhöhten Preisen gibt.



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Tiefstes Mitleid aller Leser des Forum ist dir gewiß..


Hoffentlich kann er schwimmen. Nicht, dass er in den Krokodilstränen ertrinkt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (8 April 2005)

Was spricht dagegen wenn man als Projektbetreiber oder Webmaster auswählen kann ob man 29,95 EUR/Einwahl oder 1,99 EUR/Min verwenden will ? 

DAY


----------



## dvill (8 April 2005)

***.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Was spricht dagegen wenn man als Projektbetreiber oder Webmaster auswählen kann ob man 29,95 EUR/Einwahl oder 1,99 EUR/Min verwenden will ?


Die Marktwirtschaft spricht dagegen, dass diese Wahl besteht.

Normalerweise bestimmt Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis. Der Geschäftsmann kann seinen Preis frei wählen, die Kaufentscheidung der Verbraucher sagt ihm dann, ob er richtig liegt.

Kaufentscheidungen mit Dialern laufen so ab, dass die Kunden nicht preissensitiv sind, die Verkäufer beliebige Preise nehmen und das Kaufverhalten davon scheinbar nicht abhängt.

Das zeigt, dass Kaufentscheidungen per Dialer nicht bei vollem Bewusstsein getroffen werden. Dialer gehören als nicht-marktwirtschaftliches Zahlungsmittel besser verboten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (9 April 2005)

***.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nie bestritten, daß man bei MP die Preise selber auswählen kann - zumindest die Preise die bei MP zur Verfügung stehen.


Diese Tarife sind bekanntlich 10, 20 und 30 Euro pauschal oder 1 und 2 Euro/Minute. Im Markt findet man tatsächlich nur die jeweiligen Höchsttarife.

Das ist konsequent. Wenn man die Preisinformation schön unauffällig deplatziert und farblich unauffällig gestaltet, setzt man ohnehin darauf, dass der Preis nicht gesehen wird. Dann langt man auch gleich richtig hin.

Genau dieser nicht marktwirtschaftliche Effekt zeigt die Unbrauchbarkeit des Dialer-Bezahlmodells in der realen Welt.

Dietmar Vill


----------

